# 2002 VW Gti 337 KO4 Dyno results



## reflex337btl (Nov 8, 2008)

Engine Mods -
-Audi TT225 Ko4 Turbo Upgrade
-3" Custom Down pipe
-2.5" Nuespeed Exaust
- Nuespeed Cold Air Intake
- Unitronic 380cc injector ECU Flash
-Audi TT225 380cc injectors
-Eurojet FMIC
256.6 WHP @ 5100(RPM)
306.8 WTQ @ 4000(RPM)










_Modified by reflex337btl at 1:23 PM 3-19-2009_


----------



## gamernsx (Jul 22, 2008)

how much boost are you running


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

nice torque #


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: 2002 VW Gti 337 KO4 Dyno results (reflex337btl)*

nice numbers. Do you know what a stock gti puts down on that particular dyno?


----------



## reflex337btl (Nov 8, 2008)

*Re: 2002 VW Gti 337 KO4 Dyno results ([email protected] Performance)*

25 psi and im not quite sure on the stock numbers


----------



## torque1523 (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: (gamernsx)*

wow nice results. I hope i get that high of a torque pull.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## reflex337btl (Nov 8, 2008)

*Re: (torque1523)*

thanks


----------



## granmas 1.8t (Mar 21, 2008)

nice numbers... are you running a high flow cat, stock cat or no kitty?


----------



## reflex337btl (Nov 8, 2008)

*Re: (granmas 1.8t)*

Straight through


----------



## 50trim S (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: 2002 VW Gti 337 KO4 Dyno results (reflex337btl)*

one of the nicest tt k04 dyn's i've seen on here
you could probably pick up 10who with an open dump right at the bend of the DP, i o with a stock ko3s, and you could prolly pick up make 5whp with a 3 inch exhaust over the 2.5
other than those your pretty much at your max with that turbo unless you run alcky injection or race gas and turn up the timing
is this on stoc rods?
if so that is a lot of torque for a long time which is great for your powerband, not so much for stock rods
but over all i'd say its a real fun car to drive and is real easy passing on the freeway with just a shift to 5th haha 300 tq is fun isn't .................i really hope you have rods or are getting them put in very soon or are running less than 25 psi until then


----------



## reflex337btl (Nov 8, 2008)

Yea she snaps any car in a 2nd gear roller with that torque and no I have stocks rods still and have been pushing 25psi for about 6 months now she's holding strong


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (reflex337btl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *reflex337btl* »_Yea she snaps any car in a 2nd gear roller with that torque and no I have stocks rods still and have been pushing 25psi for about 6 months now she's holding strong









Nice #'s.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Better stay down In Perkasie..or it will be she snaps allmost any car from a second gear roll


----------



## mcgillis (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: (Salsa GTI)*

nice numbers! i'm hoping for similar once i get my ko4-022 on... little scared of the torque though


----------



## PHIXION AZ (Jul 16, 2008)

curious how much $ you spent total on this kit. Those numbers are about 20hp away from my target but the TQ is spot on, I could go with this setup if it is less than the GT28RS I want to build


----------



## project92raddoslc (Oct 16, 2004)

*Re: (PHIXION AZ)*

believe he spent around $800 plus whatever the uni stage2+ upgrade cost. the setup came off our friends 225tt


----------



## gangstagolf (Feb 26, 2009)

im in the middle of doing this exact set up with a little more added to it. ie- water/meth stage 2 (already on car) TIP, had a 31lb per min compressor wheel stuffed in my ko4-022 (stock is 27 or 28lb per min) and my timing is already +2. same tune. (already have uni stage 2 93 octane) eurojet FMIC, 3 dp to 2.5 cat-back. aem cai, forge 007 etc stupid bolt on's. hoping for 285whp and 330wtq on meth and 93... ill keep ya posted!!

oh yeah and im having a tubular mani made for the ko4. waste of money? yes. :laugh:


----------

